# Have extra capacity and want to offer DTG printing/fulfillment but unsure where to start



## skyhawkpress (May 18, 2010)

We have extra capacity in our shop now that the holiday shopping season is over but unsure where to start looking to bid on contract printing jobs or what tech/sites to invest in to start taking on contract jobs. 

Are there POD sites where you can sign up to be a printer/offer fulfillment services? I know companies like Printful do their own in-house but are there others that operate on sort of a white label model where they just hire printers as needed?


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

This is a situation all smaller printers find themselves in. There seems to be quite a few people looking for printers as a alternative to the big companies, but there is no way to locate them. I agree, a site needs to be set up for listing smaller companies, with easy access by those looking for printers.
Most likely the site would need to be funded by monthly fees,and someone willing to monitor it. A person would need to figure the cost of a site and rules for advertising individual businesses

We would be interested in furthering this discussion if there is any interest


----------



## Americanownedapparel (Mar 18, 2021)

Older post but curious what type of app is good to use on Shopify for fulfillment. I've been curious about getting into fulfillment but not sure where I would start with the software.


----------

